# Eu2000i To Charge Batteries Tt



## sengo (Apr 14, 2008)

Hi

Generator Honda 2000i the DC receptacle for charging TT batteries is any good?
Reading the manual claims " The DC charging output is not regulated"
I have two 6V trojan baterries T-105.
Should I get separate 3 stage charging unit and plug to ac on generator?

Sengo


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Use the converter in the trailer it is regulated and puts out more amps during initial charging if the batteries are low.


----------

